# Foundationless Frame After 24 Hours



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Just got a nuc and put it in with some foundationless frames, and when I checked it the next day, this is what I saw.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/imag0259i.jpg/


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool. What I find incredible about these sorts of pictures is when they take pics of the same frame weeks apart and you can't hardly make out here the sections were joined, if at all.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

They must be itching to expand - starting the comb in multiple places like that I've seen two to three lobes started at once but never five...

It is interesting how dark that new wax is.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

The dark wax of new comb is usually due to pits and pieces of old wax being recycled into the new comb.


----------

